# Squash Casserole



## Anita1 (Jul 30, 2009)

I have tried the above recipe with "Breton" vegetable cracker topping? I am sure there are many brands of vegetable crackers out there, this happens to be a family favourite.

It has been said that it makes the best topping ever. Just crush them up with a little, or a lot of melted butter, the vegetable/herb mixture in the crackers melt into the bubbly hot squash adding another dimention of flavour.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Anita,

I have never tried the Breton topping that you mention, but I will be sure to give it a try the next time I fix squash casserole. Thanks for the tip!

Tee


----------

